

U.S. set to blame North Korea for Sony hack - Osiris
http://money.cnn.com/2014/12/17/media/the-interview-sony-theater-owners/index.html

======
robodale
So, the Chinese have routinely hacked our power grid, yet for some reason
North Korea hacking Sony gets overblown media attention. Am I the only one who
thinks this is plain nuts?

